
React makes me sad - L8D
https://medium.com/@tenorb/react-makes-me-sad-efc135796595#.xqpfymapx
======
nathan_long
I keep seeing posts from Javascript developers saying, essentially, "we have a
mess of tools and the constant change is exhausting."

This is why I'm still sitting out on the chaos, working in other languages. I
hear great things about Elm and good ones about Ember.js, so maybe I won't sit
out much longer.

~~~
k__
The price you pay for flexibility.

